# No Limit Hooker Overnight report wed. and Thurs.



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry bout the wait I been fishin and busy. We went out Wednesday and the plan was to anchor to Aransas banks. I had an awesome crew that consisted of 3 corpus fireman and 1 corpus policeman. It was dead and we decided to go to Southern and tie up to the rig. I forgot they were tearing it down and we decided to anchor on top of the rock. I nailed it at 50 feet away from the highest point of the rock. We fished a while with the bottom fishing slow. I went to sleep and they guys from Corpus kept fishing. I think from the time we anchored till the morning there was non stop fishing going on. These guys wanted fish! They pulled in two mahi 2 blackfin snapper a 7 foot spinner and a 4 foot blacktip I believe. Seas were nice and I caught great sleep. We actualli I woke up and we decided to troll across aransas hospital a towards Bakers. About 6 miles from Southern SW of aransas, the starboard rigger went off and I looked back and i saw the aerobatics. Nice show. I knew what she was immediately but was actually still for some reason hoping it was really a blue. It didnt take long before I realized what was I thinkin, This is a Mako!!! The guys came out of the cabin in a daze and started clearing lines. They did awesome. David was on the reel and worked the Mako perfectly. He did everything exactly right. David worked that Mako and never got tired. An hour and a half later on 50 lb test we had him close to the boat. 3 shots in the head with a 357 didnt phase her at all. She just kept fighting. I thought it was all over. We kept her up to the boat for another 10 minutes waiting for the effects of 3 gunshots to the head to slow her down. 1 more shot to the head and she was just starting to get upset now. She dove strait down and peeled off about 50 yards of line. We worked her back up for another 20 minutes and saw color. We also saw her tail wrapped around the line. We all looked at each other and wondered why we still had her on. I saw the williamson lure wrapped around her tail with the hook still in her mouth. 

Well. About 30 feet down the line broke and the fish was gone. We lost her. She slowly started swimming away. I told the guys not to take their eyes off her. We followed her under water a while and the she started to surface. We had the 357 ready to go. 2 more shots in her and it still didnt phase her. Just ****** her off. Well I didnt know what to do cause of the anxiety of shooting her and not harvesting. I didnt want to see a Mako swim off that would surely die. I was ready to jump in and tail rope her if it meant my life. Kinda happened that way but not really. I had the crew ready with a galf and told them I was going to get close if I could and galf it if the chance came around. Well It worked A galf was sunk in her gills and I jumped in with the boat in gear and tied put the loop around the tail. The other end was tied to the boat and the Mako was officially caught. My leader was cut in half the swivel wide open. How we got this Mako on deck was unbelievable. I think the line got around the tail while the shark was bent. I think she straitened her body and I think thats how the leader and swivel failed. 


I also took my dad and grandpa fishing Friday Night and Saturday. Heres some pics of that trip also on the next post.

Good crew and good times again.

Thanks to David that introduced me to his friends and please lets get them back Dave. 

Tim


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

*more pics*

the only thing in her stomach was a birds beak. Yes thats all. She was hungry. The pic of Amy was last night. And my dad and grandpa.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

You are definitely THE MAN!


----------



## KConway (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice report, and awesome job wrangling the shark!


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Well it's about time Tim!!! Congrats on the big Mako :cheers: to you and your crew! Great pics!


----------



## berzerker (Sep 7, 2004)

Speachless. Hats off to you for not giving up on a soon to be dead fish. glad she came back up for you. Bet she wanted one more chance to bite someone.


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

Tim , you could pass as a Pirate for sure. 


P.S you must not have been using the leader i gave you?


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice. FYI, dont call Coastal a "P.I.M.P" as a member accused me of slander and gave me a negative feedback costing me points on the User Reputation. Dude actually thought I meant Coastal wears a leisure suit and slaps women around on 6th street in Austin. 

Keep it up. One of these days myself and RCW are going to get out there with you.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Tim,

I knew you were crazy, but good gosh almighty. That's insane. What a great story. Should send that one in to the magazines. Jumping in the water with a "not dead yet" Mako. Don't fling me into that briar patch!!!!!!!!

THE "STAYING IN THE BOAT FOR THAT ONE" JAMMER


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Cool report! Glad you got the MAKO in the BOAT!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

You must have huevos the size of your head. That was crazy!


Brian


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! Nice report. That's great you got to take out your Dad and Grandfather! You need your own TV show!


Tim, You're building quite a legacy around here.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Good job Tim.. Glad you got your mako...


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

dude you are a god **** maniac.

to the person who objectted to the pimp thing, I bet tim has worn a leisure suit on 6th street before, even I have done that.

nice report


----------



## jd10g (Jun 6, 2004)

now you're just showing off with the women . . . not cumplaining tho 



nice sharky


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Great job Tim. Way to persist and make the catch.


----------



## bwdorman (Oct 12, 2005)

AWESOME! Great report. Cowboy up and rope a mako...crazy!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Great job Tim. That's a report that will be hard to beat that's for sure. There ain't no way I would have jumped in there with that Mako. Just last week on the Shark tournament show on TV they showed a ticked off Mako breaking the gaff and straigtening one out and coming loose other than the line on the rod. Fought it for another hour and finally got it gaffed and into the boat. The teeth on one you caught and their never give up attitude would have kept my feet dry. Congrats on a great fish and report.


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Great job Tim and nice report. I knew you were crazy but man...


Glad you had fun and got some nice steaks out of it. Now I just want to see how many views you get of the report compared to the tease.

Gary


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

That's down right awesome who gets the jaws lol


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Great report Tim!Thanks


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Excellent report and great pictures as well. 

Congratulations on your Mako...Nice fish for sure.

Still not as nice as your girlfriend though... LOL.

All the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Awesome report. Great job getting that Mako in the boat.


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

Great pictures and report! Go down to the tackle shop and buy the biggest treble hooks they have. Rig 2 or 3 of them about 6" apart on a 3' wire leader with a swivel on top and about a 1-oz. or 2-oz. weight on bottom. Keep it stored, (but ready to go) on a boat rod that you can cast with. Then whenever you have a fish that is tail wrapped, frayed line, or loose but injured, pull out that rig and snag the fish with it.
If you are in a tournament, or if you are going for an I.G.F.A. record, don't do it because you will be disqualified. But in a situation like you had with that Mako, it sure beats jumping in the water with an injured and angry shark! It also comes in really handy if someone drops a rod overboard..


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Dude, I don't even know if I'd get in the water with a pickled shark that big. They must clang when you walk. Great report!


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Great report!


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Dude - you are nuckin futs!!!
Awesome pics!!


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Well it was worth the wait Coastal. You are definately one crazy SOB, and such a nice guy you even threw in a pic of Amy for those other guys. Congrats on one helluva fish.


----------



## paddler (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the report. The picture is a little blurry but that looks like a squid beak, not a birds beak.

Mark


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Good job man. Not sure if you saw my reply on the first post?

*"Tim,*

_*I saw your boat at the slip on Saturday morning in Port A at about 0615. I was fishing Port A with a buddy who's boat was right next to your's (Grady 25). I looked but never saw you, I was going to introduce myself since we never seem to run in to one another on the street in RR. Your motor was running but no one seemed to be on-board. We left shortly thereafter. As we were coming in Sat. afternoon, I saw you with your rig in the ferry line. Oh well, maybe next time. Can't wait to see what you got into, we just caught Kings*_."

Again, good job and keep me in mind when you need crew.


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

congrats tim!! glad you caught your 1st mako and had a great time!!awesome pics.the water sure looks real pretty,cant wait to get out there.


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Great report Tim, and congrats on the Mako. did you keep a tooth for a necklase. I have one from a bull shark


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Gosh Tim don't do that amy is going to miss you and maybe you should take paramedics along next time. Fyi from catching many Makos on the west coast its not the one on the line you have to worry about it's there mate that hangs out about 100' below and comes in about 40 miles an hour with its mouth chomping! gongrats on the fish!


----------



## Bazztex (Jul 9, 2006)

Tim

Congrats.. Excellent Fotos...Great Job on securing the Mako... There is a method to your Madness!

Gives Fish Rodeo a whole new meaning!

Bazz


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Hey Tim,

I just showed this to my 10 year old and his first comment was that guy looks like Ricky Bobby!! You are crazy!!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

whos ricky bobby?


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Tim, I just happen to know the casting director for Pirates of the Caribean. Maybe we can get you into movies also. My wifes cousing is dating her. Oh yeah who is Amy's friend?


Keith


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Argo said:


> whos ricky bobby?


 * Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby*


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

What a great report! I bet your crew thought they would be bringing the boat in by themselves when you jumped overboard. Awesome mako.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Great fish, I wanna go swimming with the Mako's  Good job!


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

It looks like you snatched some teeth from those poor dogs mouths also!!! jk :rotfl:



wingnut said:


> Great report Tim, and congrats on the Mako. did you keep a tooth for a necklase. I have one from a bull shark


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Bad A***

What a killer story and photos to boot. Love your posts Coastal.


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Great catch! That is some kind of craziness!


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

It was fun for sure and all I could think about is not wasting that shark. David kept the jaws although Id do almost anything to keep them. I did ask for a tooth to put on my necklace.


Tim


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

a couple more

thats a pic of southern getting torn down. Not much left of it.


----------



## jemfisherman (Aug 30, 2005)

First, that is how you put a fish in the boat! Way to not give up.

Second, I think you are nuts! I guess this expression is passed on to you, "you guys must have balls of steel and $hit for brains!". 

Next time I am looking for crew on a floater trip, I know who to call.


----------



## bjreid (Sep 12, 2006)

you landed it.


----------

